

Foc.us TDCS headsets and controller - api
http://foc.us/

======
akerl_
I just spent 5 minutes navigating around the site.

It looks like some kind of thing. I imagine based on the word headset that
it's a soundthing? But given the total lack of explanatory information, I've
got no real idea why it's a good soundthing or why I'd want to replace my
current soundthings with this new one. I'm further confused that I'd
apparently need to buy some soundpadthings and a controllerthing?

